# Looking for a breeder of the short noses



## spoiledfurs (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi, I'm on my search for a little boy with a flat face and big eyes  Can my Maltese friends suggest the best breeders to inquire from? I'm in love with that look and I'm being picky so I'm hoping you all can help. Thank You!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

No, I can't recommend that. I actually prefer the more moderate face of a Maltese bred to the standard. This is my boy Frank. His face is very balanced. I may be prejudiced, but I think he is gorgeous. 

Have you posted here recently under a different user name? Just curious.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Maltese are not known for having a flat face, are you sure a maltese is what you want? Maybe a Shih Tzu or Japanese Chin is what you're thinking of?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

if you want that look - like basically no muzzle - go for a shih tzu 

I do like shorter muzzles on maltese, but still not flat faced like a shih tzu.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

The Maltese standard calls for a moderate face. 
Sounds like what you want is a pekingese or french bulldog. They have the flat faces and big eyes.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

maybe she is looking for the babydoll face maltese ???


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

If you want a flat face and big eyes, how about a Pekinese? Malts are not supposed to have a flat face and their eyes should not be larger than their nose.

I'm sorry, but I am suspect of the authenticity of this post.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Before you decide on buying pup with "flat face", please do the research on brachycephaly in dogs and what it means for their health and well being.
I do not recommend any brachycephalic breeds, I'm sorry if I offend some fan or owner, but I think that it's cruel to create such unhealthy deformation in dogs, only for the sake of their looks.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Maltese do not have flat faces and big eyes...i think you a Shih Tzu would suit you better since they have flat faces and big eyes and a nice long coat like the maltese.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sylie said:


> If you want a flat face and big eyes, how about a Pekinese? Malts are not supposed to have a flat face and their eyes should not be larger than their nose.
> 
> *I'm sorry, but I am suspect of the authenticity of this post*.


I'm thinking the same thing. Odd that we have had at least three separate people looking for tiny wide eyed flat muzzled dogs. Specifically looking for Korean dogs. Seems fishy.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Where did you get your female dog that you stated you just got? Are you intending to breed them? I hope not. please research the Maltese standard because what you are asking for is not in that description.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

pammy4501 said:


> I'm thinking the same thing. Odd that we have had at least three separate people looking for tiny wide eyed flat muzzled dogs. Specifically looking for Korean dogs. Seems fishy.


Yes, it does. But what is happening in my mind is that I am becoming more set against this breeding program. Isn't a standard Maltese a thing of beauty? A sweet gentle soul that is a loving companion? Why are people who know nothing at all about the breed influencing breeders to go for exaggerated looks? And the size thing? Really small dogs come with so many issues that most people have no idea how to cope with, oh, but they want tiny dogs. Why? So they can carry them in a purse and act like a movie star? I think I am starting to get angry. If you want a two pound pet, get a ****** hamster and carry it it your purse. A Maltese should be at least four pounds. Sometimes they are smaller, and they require extra care from experienced mommies. I know we have some really tiny dogs on the forum, but their mommies know how to provide the extra care those little guys need. And they know it isn't just about having a purse dog.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sylie said:


> Yes, it does. But what is happening in my mind is that I am becoming more set against this breeding program. Isn't a standard Maltese a thing of beauty? A sweet gentle soul that is a loving companion? Why are people who know nothing at all about the breed influencing breeders to go for exaggerated looks? And the size thing? Really small dogs come with so many issues that most people have no idea how to cope with, oh, but they want tiny dogs. Why? So they can carry them in a purse and act like a movie star? I think I am starting to get angry. If you want a two pound pet, get a ****** hamster and carry it it your purse. A Maltese should be at least four pounds. Sometimes they are smaller, and they require extra care from experienced mommies. I know we have some really tiny dogs on the forum, but their mommies know how to provide the extra care those little guys need. And they know it isn't just about having a purse dog.


I totally agree. I really don't like the exaggerated features that some of these "breeders" are producing. I love the classic maltese look.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am hoping the choice of words was just a language problem. I don't know where you are from so I am hoping the flat face was just a wrong choice of words? If not, then I couldn't respond any better than what the troops above did who are experts!


----------



## spoiledfurs (Sep 23, 2013)

OK, bad choice of words. Babydoll Face is what I prefer. Shorter muzzle and also solid black pigment. I did purchase my baby from overseas, however I was hoping I could find the same look I prefer in the US, as I was a wreck through the shipping process (even though it went flawless) . Its just a personal preference. Sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Maybe it's the korean type look that you are thinking of.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Everyone has their own personal preferences...I see nothing wrong with liking a babydoll type face. 

My goodness, so it was a bad choice of words on the OP's part, maybe we're getting a bit too .....passionate with our own opinions?

I think Ava was well bred - with an excellent pedigree, she has a baby doll face and I think it's gorgeous. 

Abbey has a standard muzzle, and I also happen to think she's adorable...and so is Archie.


I am all for buying pups from reputable breeders and basically agree with everything else we stand for here. But if this person personally prefers a baby doll face....my goodness, back off a little. Is it really that bad?

Personally I also love the Chinese Imperial Shih Tzu! There, I said it. :innocent:

......stepping off my soap box....and tip toeing away....:blush:


----------



## cynthia's (Dec 30, 2011)

I totally agree with Pat! We all have our preferences in the looks of our dogs. Try to be a little more understanding and a bit less critical, please.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay, it was a choice of words...but words are all we have to go on. I recently saw a puppy brokers site with pictures of Maltese puppies who did appear to have a *flat* face with eyes that were considerably bigger than their noses. That is the look I object to, not a sweet "babydoll" face.


----------



## spoiledfurs (Sep 23, 2013)

Its ok, I know its hard being a "newbie" and I see it happen a lot over on YT. I should have explained myself better. I just got a girl from Sunnydales. She's gorgeous and I've fallen for the breed and personality and I just prefer the short muzzle. All are gorgeous though.


----------



## spoiledfurs (Sep 23, 2013)

Ava looked familiar and I just looked on Fb and I am a fan on her page <3





The A Team said:


> Everyone has their own personal preferences...I see nothing wrong with liking a babydoll type face.
> 
> My goodness, so it was a bad choice of words on the OP's part, maybe we're getting a bit too .....passionate with our own opinions?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

spoiledfurs said:


> Its ok, I know its hard being a "newbie" and I see it happen a lot over on YT. I should have explained myself better. I just got a girl from Sunnydales. She's gorgeous and I've fallen for the breed and personality and I just prefer the short muzzle. All are gorgeous though.


Okay. I'm sorry if I seemed harsh. It was just that in a thread yesterday somebody mentioned a site. I went there and it was a broker. There are people out there who are trying to change the Maltese to look quite different from the standard. Now that you have clarified it is a different story.

The baby in you avatar is beautiful. Is she the one you got from Sunnydale? We would be happy to see more pictures.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

spoiledfurs said:


> Ava looked familiar and I just looked on Fb and I am a fan on her page <3



YAY! I'm glad you like Ava's page!!! We're here too! I want to see more pictures of your new baby!!


----------



## Ruby (Nov 5, 2013)

I prefer the baby doll face also. We shouldn't object to anyone's taste. All dogs are beautiful. I prefer a shorter muzzle also and purchased from shinemore. Just personal taste. We are all different and so our our pets. Let's love everyone.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I have both "looks" in our household. Cozette is very tiny, and she has the more baby-doll look, which I think is so adorable and suits her as small as she is. On the other hand, Pippa has the more classic Maltese look, and I think she is just gorgeous.(I know, I'm biased!) But, if you have a preference regarding what type of look you want, just be careful and do your due diligence in finding a puppy from a reputable breeder.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Based on all I've learned and my Vets advise (who owns small breeds himself) I wanted a standard face with a weight of 5 lb +.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Chiming in here...

My Delilah has a baby doll face and her brother Samson has the more standard Maltese look. Both have the same parents and come from very reputable breeders. I love both looks! 

Good luck on your search!!!

LB


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

First, oh my goodness, all your babies are so adorable :wub:

I honestly, don't know what a baby doll face is. Honest. I do have to admit, :blush:, I do cringe (this as nothing to do with this thread or the question posed, by the OP, so please don't feel that way, and no, you did not offend anyone.)

But I admit, I cringe, when I hear well meaning people asking for a "tiney" Maltese. 4 to 7 pds, is the standard, and that size, at least to me, is small.

A well bred Maltese, bred to standard, is just beautiful, as well as their tempermant. Every well bred Maltese, will have their own special little look, but overall, they will look and are Maltese.

I pray, the standards for Maltese, never change, they are precious just as they are.


----------

